# Fluval 3.0 Risers



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not too sure if these would work for our light. But I had the same question as you. I did find this.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Someone built some out of lego


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Okay, so I've found these lights that come with the legs. The funny part is that its cheaper than the first kit I posted earlier but essentially the same risers but with a light! so its 2 dollars cheaper, with the risers and a light. I know what I'm getting. I can use the light for under my aquarium cabinet.

Edit: I just put in an order and should be arriving tomorrow. I will keep you all posted with pictures.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

Econde said:


> Okay, so I've found these lights that come with the legs. The funny part is that its cheaper than the first kit I posted earlier but essentially the same risers but with a light! so its 2 dollars cheaper, with the risers and a light. I know what I'm getting. I can use the light for under my aquarium cabinet.
> 
> Edit: I just put in an order and should be arriving tomorrow. I will keep you all posted with pictures.


Good find! Please post pics when you have it hooked up to the Fluval 3.0.


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

AboveBeyond said:


> Good find! Please post pics when you have it hooked up to the Fluval 3.0.


Most definitely will!


----------



## Pocho (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm also wanting a riser/stand for the 3.0, lol.
I've found another that looks the same with supposedly the same items in the kit w/o the light for $13 but the shipping may take longer than the $19 offering. The $19 kit is for rimless tanks and a couple of reviewers modded the kit's end mounts to work with "some" rimmed tanks, so I be more inclined to get this $19kit but as being how cheap I can be... .

Stainless Steel Stand for Aquatic Light

the problem is that the Fluval 3.0 extenders are not removable as far as I can tell unless... . Before ordering this I'd have to find a workable piece that could be shaped to stuff into the side extenders cap cavity then drill holes in this custom block piece for the stand's wires to slip thru

I'd also appreciate your response after you get it mounted.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah, it seems all the legs for the lights are for rimless. Like a lot of people, I have a rimmed tank with glass top so I don't these would work...:crying:


----------



## varanidguy (Sep 8, 2017)

AboveBeyond said:


> Yeah, it seems all the legs for the lights are for rimless. Like a lot of people, I have a rimmed tank with glass top so I don't these would work...:crying:


You know, rimless tanks are beautiful, but impractical for a lot of people. Aesthetically they are better, imo...but all this catering to nothing but rimless is getting really annoying.


----------



## AboveBeyond (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I reused the custom legs for my old Finnex 24/7. It's still wobbly with the zip ties so I'll need to use tape or more zip ties. 

It's 4inch higher (14.5inch to 18.5inch from subtract to light) so I bumped my light from 66% to 82% (super rough guesstimate, need a PAR meter).


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

The new light came in. I must say, the leg extenders are nice. Then I realized you cannot take the legs off of the Fluval 3.0 . Sooo I zipped tied them together. The legs are about 6" when put the long ways and about 2" short ways. I will be using 100% at 6" . The mounts themselves feel very sturdy and doesnt appear cheap like the old finnex 24/7+ .


----------



## Pocho (Dec 3, 2018)

can't the height be adjusted or is it stationary either at 2" or 6"? on the $13 and $19 model it looks like you could adjust the height. Although I understand you don't need that feature for your purpose.

thanks for coming back and posting pictures of the stand and mod. I like the fact you can clamp down the brackets to tank as I have accidentally knocked my light and it slid of the tank once(4' drop to floor)

now I'm wondering if one could dremel/cut the rods to fit into the 3.0 extension bracket's bottom recess, you could hide it in there. If the rods are ss maybe it can't be cut easily


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Yea it's either 6 or 2. Im sure you can dremel whatever you need off. The mount does not let you adjust the length of the rods. There is a 30 dollar version. It has a better looking adjustable mount. Again it'll probably take some imagination to attach it to our lights.


----------



## Pocho (Dec 3, 2018)

Econde said:


> Yea it's either 6 or 2. Im sure you can dremel whatever you need off. The mount does not let you adjust the length of the rods. There is a 30 dollar version. It has a better looking adjustable mount. Again it'll probably take some imagination to attach it to our lights.



i'll look into that one also
thanks


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Pocho said:


> i'll look into that one also
> thanks


Here is the light. 

The light itself on the cheaper one I bought, is pretty good. I'm just using it for under my cabinet.


----------



## gamefe (Nov 21, 2021)

AboveBeyond said:


> Anyone know where to get 2-3 inch risers? I can't seem to find risers for this light.


I made this





Printables







www.prusaprinters.org


----------

